# ǝɥɔsɹoԀ



## Derick (2/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Danny (2/12/14)

That's brilliant! Two things: mirror image font, absolutely excellent! Second thing is how, how does one achieve that with so little space!


----------



## Derick (2/12/14)

Danny said:


> That's brilliant! Two things: mirror image font, absolutely excellent! Second thing is how, how does one achieve that with so little space!


It's not a font, if I turn my keyboard upside down the text comes out like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## whatalotigot (2/12/14)

HAHAHA. Well it looks as If he clipped the gold jetta on the wheel and used it as a ramp. . Link to limited space turnover on the way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (3/12/14)

¡ǝssɐ sʇᴉ uo ǝɥɔɹod ɐ ʍoM

Reactions: Like 1


----------

